# Buying a used xtrail



## bigben4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi y'all
Just after a bit more advice.
I went to test drive an 04 Tspec 2.5 auto on Sat.
30k at 10,500. 

1)Does that seem reasonable for a used approved?

It had quite a few scrapes on the bodywork that the dealer said they'd get put right, and was in OK condition. Inside needed a good clean, had a couple of marks..but i am a bit of a perfectionist.

2) Another Question was the sat nav had what appeared to be scratches on the inside of the screen. ie someone must have had it out to scratch the underside of the glass.
Would this point to anything dodgy/odd?

3) Also if the sat nav is CD is there any way to update it, and if not is it any good or will it be unusably out of date?

4) I sthere anything to look out for to avoid a lemon specific to xtrails?

Thanks a Million for your help in advance.

Happy driving!


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

Hi Bigben,

I think the best way to get an idea of prices is to look at a site like Auto Trader UK if you're in the UK. If you've been looking around you'll have a better idea than most of us of prices. Think I'd want to see it after they've fixed any scrapes before committing.

Are you sure the scratches are under the satnav screen? Can't see how they'd get there. A lot of peeps ask about updating the satnav but seems to be either a lot of hassle or expensive. I doubt you'll see many changes to routes, even the latest versions aren't always perfect. My '06 one has a road on it that was closed to traffic 30 years ago. There were also some slight improvements in Jan 06 such as a graphic display of the distance to the turn and how addresses are imputed so screen looks slightly different but nothing major.

Don't know of any specific problems to look out for but you'll get some idea from other posts here.


----------

